# Heartworm shot?



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

When I went to the vet the other day, they asked if I wanted to give Miko the HW shot that protects from HWs for 6 months.

Has anyone done this? Is it recommended?


----------



## Jgk2383 (Oct 27, 2010)

never heard of it but I wouldnt give it. I foudn this

Dog Heartworm Shot


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend it at all. And to be honest I'm surprised vets are still recommending it...


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I know it was pulled off the market for a long time. It was recently put back on the market. I don't know much about if, other than the vets I work for warn everyone to stay far away from it.


----------

